# Ist Client noch angemeldet?



## OnDemand (18. Mrz 2014)

Hoi zusammen!

Wie kann ich prüfen, ob ein Client noch am Server über Socket angemeldet ist?! 

Hintergrund ist ein Chatprogramm, es speichert alle angemeldeten Clients in einer LinkedList und sendet an alle in der List enthaltenen Clients die Chatnachrichten. Sobald sich ein Client abmeldet, soll er auch aus der List verschwinden. 

Wie kann ich dann genau diesen (abgemeldeten) Clienten aus der List entfernen? 
	
	
	
	





```
list.remove(??);
```
Hab grad leider keinen Code dabei, freu mich aber trotzdem über eure Posts!


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (18. Mrz 2014)

sorry ... darauf kann ich eigentlich nur antworten : habe ich bereits mehrfach gepostet ... nutz bitte die sufu und gib mich als post-autor an ... dann solltest du einen fertigen code finden


----------



## OnDemand (18. Mrz 2014)

Ich find es einfach nicht.

Ich habe jetzt auch schon 3 Stunden versucht irgendwas hinzubekommen, aber es klappt nicht, diesen Client aus der LinkedList zu entfernen, welcher nicht mehr verbunden ist :cry:


----------



## JavaMeister (18. Mrz 2014)

Sen-Mithrarin hat gesagt.:


> sorry ... darauf kann ich eigentlich nur antworten : habe ich bereits mehrfach gepostet ... nutz bitte die sufu und gib mich als post-autor an ... dann solltest du einen fertigen code finden



Sorry, aber da bist Du selber schuld ^^

Wenn Du ständig die Lösung postest, dann wird diese gar nicht zur Kentniss genommen. Man muss den Leuten sagen, WIE sie auf die Lösung kommen können, damit sie diese durch eigene Arbeit erwirtschaften und daher eben mehr wertschätzen. :idea:


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (19. Mrz 2014)

Spoiler: ...



[OT]erlich ... weiste ... wenn du schon trollen willst ... machs richtig ... und nicht so halb-herzig
ich weis das ich genau das in vielen posts geschrieben habe ... aber wer es nich mal packt google oder SuFu so zu nutzen um fertigen code zu finden ... dem braucht man auch nicht mehr zu versuchen zu erklären wie man auf die lösung kommt


außerdem : zu sehr vielen (ich will jetzt nicht sagen : alle) "anfänger-mäßigen" fragen liefert Sun/Oracle mit dem Java-Tutorial eine solide basis die all sowas erklärt ... man sollte es kennen und nutzen ... auch ich nehms hin und wieder als nachschlagewerk ...

so viel eigeninitiative und vor allem basis-wissen sollte man wirklich mitbringen[/OT]


----------



## OnDemand (19. Mrz 2014)

...ohne Worte...
Ich will keinen fertigen Code. Werd mich anderweitig kümmern, hier ist ja eine Stimmung, zum kotzen. Wenn ihr so auf Arbeit seit omg eure armen Kollegen!


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (19. Mrz 2014)

ich drücks mal anders aus : "prüfen ob client noch beim server angemeldet ist" ... geht so nicht direkt ...

wenn die verbindung "abbricht" ... dann bekommt man es frühestens beim nächsten read() auf den InputStream des Sockets mit ...

wenn die verbindung sauber beendet wird sendet man in der regel vor Socket.close() ein command an die gegenstelle auf das diese reagieren und die verbindung sauber abräumen kann ... ... was wie gesagt in einem von mir mehrfach gepostetem beispiel erkenntlich ist


----------



## OnDemand (19. Mrz 2014)

DAS war ein guter Tipp!!! Danke vielmals!:toll:


----------

